# Getting ready for the show season



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Well my guys just turned 2 years old last weekend. And we are gearing up for some summer shows and their Maturity. Seelie will be the focus this year, as Bug takes some time to mature and do some obedience.

Ch.pt'd BOF Seelie









RFF Bug









and sister Stamp (for good measure)









krisk


----------



## Bella67 (Jun 22, 2014)

Beautiful coatie! :wub:


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

Absolutely stunning! I would vote for you! Good luck


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Best of luck  Gorgeous dogs :wub:


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Okay, I love Bug! We need more photos.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

I loooove Seelie


----------

